# Pink Potato Salad



## luckytrim (Sep 10, 2006)

Pink Potato Salad

Boil 2 lbs. small, thin-skinned potatoes, pour into colander. Peel and cut up into large
bowl at once, holding each potato on a large fork. It helps if you put a fabric bandaid on
the thumb that will come into contact with the hot potatoes. 
Add;
 a bottle of Wishbone Fat-Free Catalina salad dressing; 
1 T. celery seed; 
1 cucumber, peeled and chopped;
2 chopped green (and/or yellow, orange) pepper; 
2 c. chopped celery 
6 hardboiled eggs but only 2 or 3 yolks; 
1/2 to 3/4 c. sweet pickle relish. 

Cover and refrigerate overnight. 
The next day add about 1 to 1-1/2 c. fat-free mayonnaise. Best if let stand in the fridge 3 days.


----------



## Constance (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks good, Lucky. I half expected it to have beets in it, though.


----------



## JDP (Sep 12, 2006)

My wife is from Panama and she makes a pink potato salad that has beets in it. Its a straight foreward mayo based salad with lime juice, diced beets and a little of the beet juice. Top it with a little hot sauce and it's great


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 12, 2006)

well;
(foot tapping)
where's that recipe?
pink potato salad lovers are waiting................


----------



## JDP (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry she has neverfollowed a recipe. As I said it's a basic potato salad recipe so:
Boil and peel ans slice your potatos -3pounds
You can also boil a carrot or two ans slice (optional)
1 small can diced beets drained
Dice your celery and onions and squeeze lime juice over them (1/2 cup each)
4 hardboiled egds cut in 1/8ths
In a mixing bowl:
Combine potatoes, carrot, onion, celery and lime juice, beets, and toss with 1/2 C of Hellmann's mayo ( add more if you like it creamier) 
Add a little bit juice, salt and pepper to taste
Gently fold in the eggs and if you like cilantro mix some of that in to.

This is a rough estimate of amounts. Try it and add more of what you like, take out what you don't...it's just cooking

Salud,
JDP


----------



## luckytrim (Sep 12, 2006)

THX!
we can work from this!!
LT


----------



## Constance (Sep 12, 2006)

JDP said:
			
		

> My wife is from Panama and she makes a pink potato salad that has beets in it. Its a straight foreward mayo based salad with lime juice, diced beets and a little of the beet juice. Top it with a little hot sauce and it's great



No kidding! I must be telepathic.  I think that sounds good.

I also think a sweet & sour dressing like they use with German potato salad would be awfully good on a beet/potato salad. I would include the hard-boiled eggs and onions...not sure what else. What do you thinki?


----------

